# Is this a normal sounding Shinemate EX603?



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Recently purchased an EX603 which is due to get a good run soon but I thought I'd power it up straight out of the box and see how it runs.

Attached is the resulting motor sound. Does it sound hum ding to you? Is the rattle sound an RO thing? Counterweight perhaps?

I'm a rotary guy and this sounds like a bearing is stuffed in comparison.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1eDHqtQgVCv


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounds normal to me. My DAS 6 sounds very similar.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Cheers Gix.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds the same as mine


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, it wont be quite that pitch when you use it as there is some resistance given from the surface, but it sounds just like mine


----------

